# Help/Advice



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm really sorry if any of this is TMI but I'm a bit worried and figured you girls would probably be the people to ask...

For the last year or so I've started to get spotting a few days before my period - it comes with cramping, so I usually start using tampons because it feels pretty much like I could get my actual period at any time. This is not what I would call "normal" for me, even though it has now been going on for a considerable length of time.

I have googled to the extreme, and a lot of information goes on about if it's old blood (brown) not to worry; but mine is usually pink/red. Today I am even more worried because it is not just "spotting" but quite a bit... and yet I know my period is still yet to come.

I have read on here that it could be a symptom of low progesterone which worries me even more, as I will obviously be ttc in the future.

Have any of had anything similar? Do you think I should see a doctor or just leave it until I'm ttc?

Many thanks to anyone who replies, and again sorry if TMI . Just in case it helps, I am 24 and my cycles are quite lengthy - about 35+.


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi 32flavours

I would say that if its worrying you that much you should speak to your Doctor and get yourself checked out.


They can quickly reassure you.

Good luck x


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, Bambiboo . I am a bit worried, as I don't really consider it to be normal (but maybe it is!?). I will try and make an appointment to speak to someone soon though.


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

hi,

Don't wait this is what the preperation bits for its always much better to know your cycle inside out. I wouldn't worry to much though.

Have you a rough idea what day you ovulate on? Do you know how long your luteal phase which is the number of days between ovulation and your period. If your luteal phase is less than 10 days long it indicates your progesterone level drops to early. Maybe you should chart your temps for a few cycles so you can see when your temp drops which coincides with a drop in progesterone.

Can't remember where you got to on the path but you should ask GP to check

FSH, oestrodial and LH on day 3 of your cycle and progesterone on day 21 or more acurately 7 days after you ovululate for none standard cycle length. The progesterone should come back above 30.

I have heard of taking B vitamin supplements can regulate cycle and according to chinese type medcine bright red spotting before a period can indicate to much "heat " in the system. 

You say your cycle lentgh is 35 days has it always been that or has it changed recently?


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Morrigan,

Thank you for your reply . I have no idea how long my luteal phase is - but I will definitely start charting my temp next month.

The vit B supplements also sound like possibility; interesting about the heat, I am one of those people who is always warm lol. 

I think I will go to my GP and see what levels I can persuade them to check, will follow your suggestions first though about charting my temp etc.

My cycles changed to that sort of length around 16 or so, so I consider it typical for me now. I did see a Dr about it when I was about 19, as I had one or two ridiculous ones (about 42 days) but was told that it wasn't a concern unless I missed a month. I have never been particularly happy with that diagnosis but fingers crossed everything is in good working order .


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

You could always buy some cheap ovulation tests from eBay and do them for a few months so you  know more accurately when you might ovulate - you can get mega cheap ones in packs of 50- probably not as reliable as the sort encased in a stick but to get a general idea would be fine.

Plenty of woman have long cycles- I was reading stuff about cycle in Emma cannons book- worth a google!! ( I too have a close relationship with dr google- quack that he can be lol!!!)


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

32Flavours - if you're interested...I have a Clearblue Digital Fertility Monitor and two packs of 20 Clearblue Fertility Test Sticks - all new, boxed and unopened. I'm going to be putting them on Ebay shortly but if you want to buy them off me privately I'd be more than happy! Just PM me.


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey,

I think that you should see your GP soon, just to put your mind at ease if nothing else. I also think that it would be a great idea to track your cycles before starting tx as the more we know our bodies the better. I used the clearblue monitor that caramac is selling and thought that it was great, I also used cheap ebay test sticks and they never picked up my surges but I do have PCOS and so that can happen. 

I've also heard about B vitamins but think that you have to take quite high doses which isn't great to do long term if I remember correctly. Google it and you'll soon find out more.

good luck
bingbong x


----------

